# GOP Senators Favor Non-Citizens Over US Citizens-DISGRACEFUL



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yet another example of how our elected representatives in congress favor other country's citizens over US citizens. I believe this to be treasonous. Vote these senators out.

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...an-visa-workers-who-take-college-jobs-in-u-s/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy, I am with You.

These RINO bassturds need to go, along with the commie/socialist D-rats


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm tired of this contempt, as well. It's like our representatives have to check their six to see if a camera is filming before they take the "popular stance."

The comment I heard about this is disgusting. One radio jock asked, "_What's the biggest change in a freshman representative_?"

The answer is that they become millionaires.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Revolution is nigh.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This government no longer governs with the consent of the people. Fire every last one of the sons-of-bitches. That goes for all of the unaccountable lifelong bureaucrats as well.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Perhaps pass on that list of GOP traitors to an angry Bernie Sanders supporter. The left justifies violence while the right justifies tolerance. No one is afraid of conservatives. Angry commies on the other hand...


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

+1 Sorry, Slippy couldn't help myself



Slippy said:


> Yet another example of how our elected representatives in congress favor other country's citizens over US citizens. I believe this to be treasonous. Vote these senators out.
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...an-visa-workers-who-take-college-jobs-in-u-s/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Rossline said:


> The goal is to add diversity to companies' hiring of foreign workers


That is a stupid Anti-American goal.

+1

HASH TAG #$%& DIVERSITY!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Nope the goal is cheaper labor period.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Rossline said:


> The goal is to add diversity to companies' hiring of foreign workers


bullshit! X10!!!

There enough unemployed *AMERICANS* of most EVERY race color and creed. Hire them FIRST!

To hell with CVS, et.al.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Rossline said:


> The goal is to add diversity to companies' hiring of foreign workers


I think you are right. The goal is to destroy what's left of our culture and prepare this nation for its death.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I love upsetting the apple cart.

Question...
Are you a capitalist? Should businesses be able to find creative solutions for cheaper labor?
Or...
Do you think all American companies should use American, and ONLY American, employees?

You know... just a little advocacy on the Devil's behalf.
:devil:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I love upsetting the apple cart.
> 
> Question...
> Are you a capitalist? Should businesses be able to find creative solutions for cheaper labor?
> ...


Seriously? I got one word for you....

Murica!!!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> I love upsetting the apple cart.
> 
> Question...
> Are you a capitalist? Should businesses be able to find creative solutions for cheaper labor?
> ...


'Course, sometimes the cart is full of HORSE apples...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Denton said:


> Seriously? I got one word for you....
> 
> Murica!!!


Many years ago I attended a maritime training event that included a group of office/managment staff from EXXON-MOBIL. One office drone told me that he could easily replace me with a "chinaman" that would work for 1/3 my wages. I replied " Yes, and your boss could easily replace you with a "chinaman" that worked for 1/3 your wages, too." He walked away butt-hurt.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Yet another example of how our elected representatives in congress favor other country's citizens over US citizens. I believe this to be treasonous. Vote these senators out.
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...an-visa-workers-who-take-college-jobs-in-u-s/


Agreed 110%!

Another thing you never see reported is how much of an impact the fumes from the dot food affect the environment. With over a billion of them, it is my contention that the fumes from dot cooking are the single largest contributor to man-made global warming.

What is the solution? I don't know. Maybe send them more cows to worship?

But I do know this... If the dots and Pakistan get into a nuke war, it is only going to get worse. As toxic as normal dot food is, can you imagine how much worse it will be once they have mutant dots cooking?!?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I love upsetting the apple cart.
> 
> Question...
> Are you a capitalist? Should businesses be able to find creative solutions for cheaper labor?
> ...


Yes, I am a capitalist. And I believe that those in business have the absolute right to find ways to reduce costs.

However Citizenship trumps Non-Citizenship.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

This is just a blatant attempt to employ cheaper labor. There are lots of ways to lower labor costs. But if everyone is always only interested in the cheapest labor, then we are in a race to the bottom. The overall standard of living will go down to the lowest common denominator and most will be living like a peasant from India. So 99% will be dirt poor and 1% will be mega-rich.

OH WAIT! Thats sounds pretty much like what the elites in this country are striving for right now!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Yes, I am a capitalist. And I believe that those in business have the absolute right to find ways to reduce costs.
> 
> However Citizenship trumps Non-Citizenship.


I see. So you're a "capitalist", not a capitalist.
:tango_face_wink:

Being a free market capitalist means open trade and free markets for both goods AND labor. One could certainly argue that the governments intervention in this situation taints the true "free market" idea, but the root of the venture is still there. Acquire cheap labor. Hell, at least we're talking about LEGAL immigrants doing cheap labor.
This is quite different from the "cronies" who want cheap labor, and support all manner of obstruction in keeping their workforce legal. Those folks should be tarred and feathered, and thrown over Trump's new wall for supporting illegal immigrant workers coming here.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> Agreed 110%!
> 
> Another thing you never see reported is how much of an impact the fumes from the dot food affect the environment. With over a billion of them, it is my contention that the fumes from dot cooking are the single largest contributor to man-made global warming.
> 
> ...


Alright bud, you're gonna have to break this down for me.
What fumes are we talking about here? I have enjoyed many meals of traditional Indian foods, and their methods of cooking are no different from ours, nor is their ingredient list all that foreign.
Maybe this is just a joke, and I don't get it. Totally possible.

Full Disclosure: Being a tech guy, I work closely with legal Indian workers. I have direct working knowledge with all variations of them, from their differing cultures between their own states, to their infighting among the different levels of their cast system, to enjoying home-cooked meals with them. I can, and will, call out any flaws or presumptions in what folks unfamiliar with them will claim. Just bear that in mind.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I see. So you're a "capitalist", not a capitalist.
> :tango_face_wink:
> 
> Being a free market capitalist means open trade and free markets for both goods AND labor. One could certainly argue that the governments intervention in this situation taints the true "free market" idea, but the root of the venture is still there. Acquire cheap labor. Hell, at least we're talking about LEGAL immigrants doing cheap labor.
> This is quite different from the "cronies" who want cheap labor, and support all manner of obstruction in keeping their workforce legal. Those folks should be tarred and feathered, and thrown over Trump's new wall for supporting illegal immigrant workers coming here.


Damn @Kauboy

We all know how complex these issues are and I think you understand where I'm coming from...

Pure Capitalism probably doesn't exist anymore. But for the sake of discussion;

IF...the USA did not have such a HUGE WELFARE SYSTEM...and IF the USA did not have such a HUGE ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION SYSTEM...and IF the USA did not have such a HUGE NATIONAL DEBT, HIGH TAXES, HISTORY OF GIVING MY EARNINGS THAT ARE EXTORTED FROM ME UNDER THE THREAT OF INCARCERATION to SHIT HOLE COUNTRIES..and IF the US Federal Government had not imposed thousands of REGULATIONS and LAWS IMPEDING BUSINESS TO RUN UNDER THE PRINCIPLES OF PURE CAPITALISM...and if there wasn't any WASTE, FRAUD AND ABUSE in government...and our EDUCATION SYSTEM wasn't so FUBAR...

Hell, I forgot where I was going with this...lain:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Damn @Kauboy
> 
> We all know how complex these issues are and I think you understand where I'm coming from...
> 
> ...


To sum it up, if the federal government hadn't stepped outside its constitutional boundaries....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Damn @Kauboy
> 
> We all know how complex these issues are and I think you understand where I'm coming from...
> 
> ...


Post of the day.....
Oh shit, wrong site...
Love Donnie


----------

